# Decoding locations, engine, trans, heads



## rigosgto (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello everybody. Sold the Chevelle and purchased my first GTO. It's a 1968 Convertible and I am trying to determine what I have and don't have in regards to originality to my vehicle. Where do I look on the engine for decoding numbers and engine vin? How do I tell which heads I have. How do I tell if the th400 is original to the vehicle. How do I decode the rear end and gearing.

Locations for all these locations would be helpful. Still waiting for PHS doc. The fax copy is near impossible to read. Will post results or probably be looking for help to decipher once obtained.

Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's some info to start with and welcome....

Pontiac Engine Codes


----------



## rigosgto (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Pretty sure that the engine is not numbers matching and seems to be out of Arlington for a 1969 GTO. Almost better that way I can do what I want and not feel like I am devaluing the vehicle. Thanks again...


----------

